# Still using Kijiji?



## Soundpurist

Got scammed so many time last 2 years. I'm done. This place is rotten to the core especially in mtl area. Unless it s in person.


----------



## player99

Tell us about the scams please.


----------



## Guncho

Wouldn't Kijiji always be in person?


----------



## player99

Guncho said:


> Wouldn't Kijiji always be in person?


I buy stuff all the time where I pay up front and they ship. But if you don't use PayPal or a credit card (best to use both, PP takes the money out of your bank through your credit card) but instead use EMT (electronic money transfer) or Western Union, you are fucked.


----------



## Guncho

player99 said:


> I buy stuff all the time where I pay up front and they ship. But if you don't use PayPal or a credit card (best to use both, PP takes the money out of your bank through your credit card) but instead use EMT (electronic money transfer) or Western Union, you are fucked.


We're specifically talking about Kijiji right? You often buy things on Kijiji and have them shipped to you?


----------



## player99

Guncho said:


> We're specifically talking about Kijiji right? You often buy things on Kijiji and have them shipped to you?


Yes. Twice this week.


----------



## GeorgeMich

I’ve sold a few guitar via Kijiji and shipped them and I’ve purchased one and had it shipped. A gamble yes, but typically I speak with the person on the phone to get a better vibe. I still use kijiji a lot for guitars and other items. I find it’s the best platform. I’ve had success on this forum but 3-1 sales from Kijiji.


----------



## MetalTele79

I still use kijiji. I've never had any luck selling anything through Facebook marketplace. I often have people from out of province contacting me to buy my stuff but I politely decline because I would rather not ship, and I don't want to get scammed. I've never had an issue with an in-person transaction before.


----------



## Verne

I use both Kijiji and FB marketplace. I also prefer not to ship, so that really lessens the "scam" buyers. If I can't afford to lose the item, and/or the money, I won't do it. I prefer local sales so I can meet and get cash in hand. I got scammed once on a vehicle forum shipping to the states. Lost both the money and item as a result. Never again.


----------



## player99

Watch out for the scammer Wyatt Santink.


----------



## Brian Johnston

I haven't been overly scammed. I bought a rackmount unit and the ad said 'mint condition,' whereas the volume knob is very noisy (scratchy with static). Not a big deal, since I don't fiddle with the volume much, but certainly a lie. He must have known that.


----------



## player99

Brian Johnston said:


> I haven't been overly scammed. I bought a rackmount unit and the ad said 'mint condition,' whereas the volume knob is very noisy (scratchy with static). Not a big deal, since I don't fiddle with the volume much, but certainly a lie. He must have known that.


Get a can of Deoxit and that will go away.









Hosa - CAIG DeoxIT 5% Spray Contact Cleaner & Rejuvenator


Hosa - CAIG DeoxIT 5% Spray Contact Cleaner & Rejuvenator




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Mikev7305

I've done countless deals on Kijiji and never had an issue. I always SPEAK with the person before hand though. Anybody not willing to talk to me I don't deal with. I don't get items shipped on Kijiji though it's always in person


----------



## StevieMac

I don't recall ever being "scammed" on kijiji, not to my knowledge anyway. My worst experience there involved someone agreeing to buy an item, me agreeing to deliver it, and them engaging in some "phone a friend" nonsense during inspection....and then ultimately passing on it. Lesson learned.

Otherwise I've had good experiences there buying in person and with shipping. In fact, I listed & sold a guitar _same day at full ask price_ on kijij just yesterday which involves shipping. I'm certain that would _never_ have occurred here so I avoided a lot of protracted BS by using kijiji instead, though it's not for everyone. Sad to say but, lately at least, I've encountered more tire-kicking here than on kijiji.


----------



## Milkman

I don't buy and sell much, but I've never been scammed on Kijiji.

I just sold an inversion table last week. Paid $75., used it for two years, sold it for $100.

So far I've been able to keep things safe.


----------



## sulphur

A few years ago I bought an acoustic off a guy in Barrie. I rarely deal on Kijiji, especially out of town.
This guy had given me a bit of a run around for a bit after payment and I thought that I might be getting scammed, but he eventually shipped.

I recently had good luck selling a bunch of items locally, no issues.


----------



## Diablo

I’ve had mostly good experiences with kj.
but only shipped a couple times, and never bought anything that way unless it was listed somewhere else as well.

most annoying thing about it, is that 90% of the people that inquire if it’s available, are never heard from again when you say yes.








maybe I’d have better success if I told them it wasnt available.


----------



## SWLABR

I have only ever done face to face, so I have no scams to report. Although the Tim Bosma thing scares the crap out of me. I have bought more than I've sold, but when I do post there is always a thing in the back of my mind "_I'm giving a total stranger my address and a peak into my life..._" 
I'm a total softie, in where I always give in to the "would you take $___ for it?" but when I buy, I usually don't ask. I think it's kinda rude.... I don't know... 
As mentioned in a different post, Kijiji is flooded with stores now, and there are "professional" sellers on there who open ads way out of their market to cast a broader sell net, and list every guitar maker in their ad for it to hit your search. I never deal with those. I did a Super-Strat build so I was looking for cheap "Fender-style" guitars. I never clicked on a obvious pic of a Gibson. If I opened something and the seller was no where near me, I moved on, etc... 
I still visit, but I don't like it nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## CathodeRay

Diablo said:


> I’ve had mostly good experiences with kj.
> 
> most annoying thing about it, is that 90% of the people that inquire if it’s available, are never heard from again when you say yes.
> 
> maybe I’d have better success if I told them it wasnt available.


+1

I've taken to including in the first line of ads:

"If this ad is up, it's available."

.. and some other tire kicker disqualifies.



Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99

I hardly ever buy anything but when I do, most everything comes from Kijiji and now a fair share from Marketplace.

I dont recall getting screwed over... well on an item that is. I did often get to the sellers place and the items was no longer available since others had offered more money while I was driving to the sellers place. Some just don't answer the door or phone once there... This is after talking on the phone with them and making arrangements. That's life dealing with people that don't know how to live.

Still look at adds once in a while...


----------



## StevieMac

Frenchy99 said:


> I hardly ever buy anything...


C'mon now, you _must_ have known this wouldn't go unnoticed/unchallenged...


----------



## YaReMi

I’ve been buying, selling, sending and receiving pre-paid shipments for years now with no issues.
The biggest problem with kijiji is that I often buy things I don’t really need ...


----------



## Okay Player

player99 said:


> I buy stuff all the time where I pay up front and they ship. But if you don't use PayPal or a credit card (best to use both, PP takes the money out of your bank through your credit card) but instead use EMT (electronic money transfer) or Western Union, you are fucked.


When I get a message from someone who says "Will you ship? I can send PayPayl." I tell them to kick rocks. PayPal and credit cards are a huge risk to sellers.


----------



## GeorgeMich

Okay Player said:


> When I get a message from someone who says "Will you ship? I can send PayPayl." I tell them to kick rocks. PayPal and credit cards are a huge risk to sellers.


I agree with this 100 percent. EMT only or cash in hand. If they don’t want those terms we won’t make a deal, and I’m upfront about it. PayPal’s 6 month return policy is insane.


----------



## Diablo

CathodeRay said:


> +1
> 
> I've taken to including in the first line of ads:
> 
> "If this ad is up, it's available."
> 
> .. and some other tire kicker disqualifies.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


i put that in too...yet they ignore it.


----------



## sulphur

Diablo said:


> I’ve had mostly good experiences with kj.
> but only shipped a couple times, and never bought anything that way unless it was listed somewhere else as well.
> 
> most annoying thing about it, is that 90% of the people that inquire if it’s available, are never heard from again when you say yes.
> View attachment 340814
> 
> maybe I’d have better success if I told them it wasnt available.
> View attachment 340813


The recent items I had up for sale in here, they were also on Kijiji.
I had one low baller oner there and quickly dismissed them. 
Everyone that inquired about an item that showed genuine interest bought what that asked about.

More than I can say for this place, I had a few that simply ghosted after inquiring, even requesting pictures.
I'll stick to local deals, no screwing with shipping that way either.


----------



## Johnny Spune

On Kijiji I’ll post an item with a price and get a response -“I’ll buy it”. After which comes questions about the item and then leading to wanting to try it out. All this comes in communications after the “Ill buy it”. 
I’m proud of myself on how I keep my cool and civility. I do however find his location and set up a stealth 50 caliber nearby trained on his residence with a remote switch I can trigger at any time-just in case.


----------



## jaymeister

I just do local buy and sell now off kijiji, and look to emporiums for my long distance deals.

Some kijiji sellers also post on Reverb with protection, so that is a rare consideration too.


----------



## mawmow

I use kijiji only for local purchases of guitars and pieces of furniture I can handle alone as I do not want these to be shipped.
I do not use it to sell, except for some furniture before I move.


----------



## hammerstein

For the past couple years I've had much better luck selling things on facebook marketplace. I typically always crosspost, but will get 4-5x the responses there. As far as buying goes, I'll do either.
I've never been scammed, but I don't present much opportunity there. The worst that has happened is I've been stood up a number of times. Actually, so many times that I will no longer meet if I'm the one selling. If they can't come to me they must not want it.


----------



## BDoubleG

Kijiji can provide some great options, but definitely requires some due diligence.

A couple of weeks ago, I put a post up in the Wanted section of this forum for a ES-339 satin I sold to a guy names "Kev". I listed a similar wanted ad up on Kijiji. About an hour later, I got a message from someone saying that his step-son just bought that exact guitar from a guy named Kevin, and was thinking about selling it to finance a PS5. Sounded legit enough, and I can't tell you how excited I was. Anyway, I sent over my digits, and sure enough, this guy messaged me with the same story. However, as things progressed, I started realizing that it was too good to be true:

Red flag #1: Seller said his step-dad just told him about my interest. The Kijiji ad was from a "Katie", so I was assuming it was a step-mon, but whatever - you never know if it's a shared account.

Red flag #2: Phone number was a North Carolina area code. However, with cellphones these days, I thought it was odd, but not a deal-breaker.

Red flag #3: Seller said he wanted $1,000 for it, which was about half of what I sold it for - again, major red flag, but I have no idea if it saw some wear, and the guy said he was desperate to make a quick sale in order to get a PS5. Unlikely, but possible - I continued to engage, albeit with a veneer of skepticism.

Red flag #4: Seller said he got it shipped to him in Ottawa, and would ship back to me. He said he'd draw up a proper contract to make sure it was all legit. It never made it to that point, but I would have loved to have seen the contract, as I'm a lawyer and I'm sure I would have had a laugh. Nevertheless, he kept telling me he was 100% sure this was the guitar I was after.

Red flag #5: I told the seller that I'd take the day off and drive to Ottawa the next day if he'd hold it. He basically said I'd have to meet him today (at the time, it was like 11:00 a.m.), otherwise he'd have to either ship or list it on Kijiji - I don't think he expected me to want it so badly that I'd drive 5 hours each way.

Red flag #6: I told him I'd fire off $1,000.00 the second he sent me a pic of the back of the headstock with the serial number (as I still have the original pics of this guitar and the receipt, so I have the S/N on-hand). He said he was at work, but could send me pics of the guitar he already had, which didn't include a pic of the serial. Fair enough - what I didn't tell him was that I'd made some changes of my own (changed switch tip, added pointers etc.), so I'd have a pretty good idea whether it was mine. 

Ultimately, he sent me a photo that was clearly a google image pic of a satin ebony 339 - mine was a 2019 Nashville model, and you could see the orange Memphis sticker through the left f hole. As soon as I sent him a text saying "that's not it", he blocked me, and that was that.

Anyway, crisis averted, but the "seller" was pretty convincing, so you definitely have to be vigilant. I understand that sometimes shipping is inevitable, but it should be easy to get the seller to provide fairly definitive proof that it's authentic. Comes with the case candy? Let's see a pic. You're the original owner? Let's see a receipt. I know sometimes it isn't this easy, especially with vintage stuff. Kijiji as a marketplace is designed for in-person transactions, so I try to avoid shipping as much as possible.

Anyway, that's my story! I still use Kijiji a lot, but definitely keep my guard up.


----------



## Sugar

I keep an eye on it, reverb seems kinda overpriced and not much added regularly in terms of bass gear.


----------



## player99

BDoubleG said:


> Kijiji can provide some great options, but definitely requires some due diligence.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I put a post up in the Wanted section of this forum for a ES-339 satin I sold to a guy names "Kev". I listed a similar wanted ad up on Kijiji. About an hour later, I got a message from someone saying that his step-son just bought that exact guitar from a guy named Kevin, and was thinking about selling it to finance a PS5. Sounded legit enough, and I can't tell you how excited I was. Anyway, I sent over my digits, and sure enough, this guy messaged me with the same story. However, as things progressed, I started realizing that it was too good to be true:
> 
> Red flag #1: Seller said his step-dad just told him about my interest. The Kijiji ad was from a "Katie", so I was assuming it was a step-mon, but whatever - you never know if it's a shared account.
> 
> Red flag #2: Phone number was a North Carolina area code. However, with cellphones these days, I thought it was odd, but not a deal-breaker.
> 
> Red flag #3: Seller said he wanted $1,000 for it, which was about half of what I sold it for - again, major red flag, but I have no idea if it saw some wear, and the guy said he was desperate to make a quick sale in order to get a PS5. Unlikely, but possible - I continued to engage, albeit with a veneer of skepticism.
> 
> Red flag #4: Seller said he got it shipped to him in Ottawa, and would ship back to me. He said he'd draw up a proper contract to make sure it was all legit. It never made it to that point, but I would have loved to have seen the contract, as I'm a lawyer and I'm sure I would have had a laugh. Nevertheless, he kept telling me he was 100% sure this was the guitar I was after.
> 
> Red flag #5: I told the seller that I'd take the day off and drive to Ottawa the next day if he'd hold it. He basically said I'd have to meet him today (at the time, it was like 11:00 a.m.), otherwise he'd have to either ship or list it on Kijiji - I don't think he expected me to want it so badly that I'd drive 5 hours each way.
> 
> Red flag #6: I told him I'd fire off $1,000.00 the second he sent me a pic of the back of the headstock with the serial number (as I still have the original pics of this guitar and the receipt, so I have the S/N on-hand). He said he was at work, but could send me pics of the guitar he already had, which didn't include a pic of the serial. Fair enough - what I didn't tell him was that I'd made some changes of my own (changed switch tip, added pointers etc.), so I'd have a pretty good idea whether it was mine.
> 
> Ultimately, he sent me a photo that was clearly a google image pic of a satin ebony 339 - mine was a 2019 Nashville model, and you could see the orange Memphis sticker through the left f hole. As soon as I sent him a text saying "that's not it", he blocked me, and that was that.
> 
> Anyway, crisis averted, but the "seller" was pretty convincing, so you definitely have to be vigilant. I understand that sometimes shipping is inevitable, but it should be easy to get the seller to provide fairly definitive proof that it's authentic. Comes with the case candy? Let's see a pic. You're the original owner? Let's see a receipt. I know sometimes it isn't this easy, especially with vintage stuff. Kijiji as a marketplace is designed for in-person transactions, so I try to avoid shipping as much as possible.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story! I still use Kijiji a lot, but definitely keep my guard up.


Definitely you are more likely to be targeted if you post a "want to buy" ad.


----------



## Brian Johnston

player99 said:


> Get a can of Deoxit and that will go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hosa - CAIG DeoxIT 5% Spray Contact Cleaner & Rejuvenator
> 
> 
> Hosa - CAIG DeoxIT 5% Spray Contact Cleaner & Rejuvenator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com


How do you use that stuff... take off the knob and squirt it in and around the area, or do you need to go inside the unit?


----------



## Hammerhands

Diablo said:


> most annoying thing about it, is that 90% of the people that inquire if it’s available, are never heard from again


On some devices, like the iPad, there are automatic questions, just press a button, or that question will be pre-filled in the form. If you are logged in, you don't have to go through the captcha.

As I was falling asleep a few months ago I seem to have asked that question about a Music Man bass. I would guess most people wouldn't apologize.


----------



## player99

Brian Johnston said:


> How do you use that stuff... take off the knob and squirt it in and around the area, or do you need to go inside the unit?


It's best if you can get at the back of the pot and spray a tiny amount into the holes on the back of the pot. However I have had luck just dripping a tiny amount on the shaft and letting it drip down in between the shaft and the sleeve that holds the shaft at the front. Then I rotate the pot back and forth a bunch of times (20-30) and it's fixed. It does come back this way after some time. A better way to get it into the pot from the front is with one of theses:






Scratchy Pot + Switch Cleaning Set - StewMac


This is the best regular maintenance you can do for your electric guitar; Everything You Need to Eliminate Scratchy Pots and Noisy Switches




www.stewmac.com


----------



## player99

Does anyone know where to buy just the fitting that screws onto the pot? Other than Stewmac?


----------



## Hammerhands

This is my Policy Maison-Doyon:

On the first inkling of doubt, hang up.


----------



## player99

It's called a "pot cleaning cap" at least at Stewmac.





Pot Cleaning Cap - StewMac


Time-saving attachment lets you keep control pots clean and noise-free, without extracting them from your guitar or amp.




www.stewmac.com





Here's a thread that people say it might not be a good idea to spray from the front as it will remove the grease on the shaft.


----------



## laristotle

player99 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy just the fitting that screws onto the pot? Other than Stewmac?


I made one out of tubing.
Using a heat gun, I warmed up the end and squeezed it together tight with vice grips, then poked a hole into the side. 
Warmed up the other end and threaded it onto the pot.


----------



## player99

AxeMasters POT CLEANER CAP for DeOxit Flush Guitar / Amp Potentiometer Control | eBay


Hello again from AxeMasters. Have you ever had to deal with scratchy pots?. Most guitarists and techs have - or will. The FINEST Pot Cleaner Cap Anywhere!



www.ebay.com


----------



## player99

I read the cleaner can ruin guitar finishes so best be careful when going in the top like on a 335.


----------



## Brian Johnston

player99 said:


> It's best if you can get at the back of the pot and spray a tiny amount into the holes on the back of the pot. However I have had luck just dripping a tiny amount on the shaft and letting it drip down in between the shaft and the sleeve that holds the shaft of the front. Then I rotate the pot back and forth a bunch of times (20-30) and it's fixed. It does come back this way after some time. A better way to get it into the pot from the front is with one of theses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratchy Pot + Switch Cleaning Set - StewMac
> 
> 
> This is the best regular maintenance you can do for your electric guitar; Everything You Need to Eliminate Scratchy Pots and Noisy Switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stewmac.com


They don't give the sh*t away! A can of WD40 is about $5, lol


----------



## laristotle

DON'T use WD-40.
WD-40 is a water repellent with degreasant properties, it has mechanical applications, not electrical.


----------



## DavidP

Hey Laristotle: 
Brilliant design for a pot cleaning cap -- Red Green would be proud of you (and no duct tape was involved)!! What size diameter tubing do you use??


----------



## CathodeRay

Tonight for the first time I see this - 
Kijiji ads to be deleted include an extra step - 'who bought it?'
Whoa, this year they started by asking for a profile id & pic, now this.
If they keep pushing the privacy invasions, I'm out.
Not that it's hard to bypass all of these (upload blank pic, call yourself Horse Tale, don't say you sold it, whatever) - it's just kinda sleazy and too pervasive.


----------



## player99

Brian Johnston said:


> They don't give the sh*t away! A can of WD40 is about $5, lol


You can get if for $24 to $29 if you hunt for it. L & M is easy to get it from if it's in stock.

A can lasts a really long time. I had a can for I think for 15 years before I recently replaced it. And I used half the can doing a PA with a ton of knobs when I first got the can.


----------



## tomee2

I've never been ripped off, but the hassle some buyers put you through can be frustrating. Others hand you money and get out asap.
I did one cross country buy but I won't do it again. In person only, if possible. Sticking with that rule removes a lot of possible temptation to buy a bargain I don't really need, and frankly I don't actually need anything people are selling anyway.


----------



## laristotle

DavidP said:


> What size diameter tubing do you use??


Can't recall. Whatever fits.
I don't have a pot handy to measure either.


----------



## vadsy

Kijiji mostly these days, Reverb has fallen apart, TGP doesn't want to ship to Canada. local cash or EMT works pretty good. I've been getting folks agree on a sale, then send me the transfer and provide a password when we meet up later that day or even week. All the get togethers have been in a coffee shop parking lot so nobody comes to my house.


----------



## StevieMac

vadsy said:


> Kijiji mostly these days, Reverb has fallen apart, TGP doesn't want to ship to Canada. local cash or EMT works pretty good. I've been getting folks agree on a sale, then send me the transfer and provide a password when we meet up later that day or even week. All the get togethers have been in a coffee shop parking lot so nobody comes to my house.


Sounds like a smart approach overall. I've had offers to do the "password when we meet" thing however emt deposits with my bank often take 1/2 hr and I'm not into small talk. Accepting a deposit to hold it and getting the difference in cash when we meet works too.


----------



## dbouchard

I've had good luck with Kijiji and Facebook Marketplace (GTA) over the years, with roughly the same success on both platforms. I sold 3 guitars in the last couple of months alone. 

For one of the last guitars I sold, I decided to try Reverb when the local buyers weren't biting. It was a huge headache. It took extra time to ship/package (to be expected). Then I made the mistake to include a 7-day return window, which seemed like the default for used gear. I thought, the guitar's great, what could go wrong? Of course, the buyer raised a fuss and triggered the return process, even though the guitar was delivered exactly as described -- it was a Tele with the control plate reversed and he didn't like it. In the end, we settled for a rebate so he could get a tech to re-wire it for him. With the fees, the rebate and the exchange rate, I lost money on that deal. Not to mention all the back and forth. If I ever sell on Reverb again, it will be As-is (although at this point I don't think I will bother). I should have been more patient and waited for a local sale. 

I don't deal in super high-end gear, so perhaps there is less scam potential? I always do business out of my front porch for selling, and will only deal with people who do the same when buying. I find it sketchy to meet at some mall or Tim Hortons parking lot and, to me anyways, more ripe for scams / abuse. 

I do find it annoying to respond to inquiries quickly (is it available? will you take 'x$') only to never hear from people again... Oh well. Small price to pay I guess.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

StevieMac said:


> Sounds like a smart approach overall. I've had offers to do the "password when we meet" thing however emt deposits with my bank often take 1/2 hr and I'm not into small talk. Accepting a deposit to hold it and getting the difference in cash when we meet works too.


That’s exactly _why_ you do the “password upon pickup”. It’s not the transfer itself that sometimes causes delays, it’s the email taking time to go through.

A couple times, I had someone send me the etransfer at the meeting and had to wait around for half an hour for the email. Once I got it, the money was in my account in under 60 seconds. By sending it ahead of time, it’s pretty much guaranteed they’ll have the email before you even get there. Then, once the item checks out, the password is provided and in a minute or two, everyone is on their way.


----------



## StevieMac

2manyGuitars said:


> That’s exactly _why_ you do the “password upon pickup”. It’s not the transfer itself that sometimes causes delays, it’s the email taking time to go through.
> 
> A couple times, I had someone send me the etransfer at the meeting and had to wait around for half an hour for the email. Once I got it, the money was in my account in under 60 seconds. By sending it ahead of time, it’s pretty much guaranteed they’ll have the email before you even get there. Then, once the item checks out, the password is provided and in a minute or two, everyone is on their way.


I'm set up for auto-deposit so password-on-delivery doesn't work for me. The delay I experienced was based on that fact then. I can see it's place for others however I'm old school I guess and just find the whole thing a bit awkward.


----------



## Diablo

CathodeRay said:


> Tonight for the first time I see this -
> Kijiji ads to be deleted include an extra step - 'who bought it?'
> Whoa, this year they started by asking for a profile id & pic, now this.
> If they keep pushing the privacy invasions, I'm out.
> Not that it's hard to bypass all of these (upload blank pic, call yourself Horse Tale, don't say you sold it, whatever) - it's just kinda sleazy and too pervasive.


the "who bought it" stuff is so you can give feedback on the buyer/seller, so i dont have a problem with it, as feedback/ratings is one of the weaknesses of the site and why sketchy activities were so prevalent.

its all optional anyway....at least i havent had to add anything more to my info.


----------



## TheGASisReal

Use common sense and you likely won't get burned


----------



## sulphur

Diablo said:


> the "who bought it" stuff is so you can give feedback on the buyer/seller, so i dont have a problem with it, as feedback/ratings is one of the weaknesses of the site and why sketchy activities were so prevalent.
> 
> its all optional anyway....at least i havent had to add anything more to my info.


I found a couple of flaws in that system.
One was if you have multiple items in one ad.
When you sell off one of the items, because you're not eliminating the ad, therefore won't be generating the question of "who bought it", there will be no way to leave any feedback for that exchange.

Another issue I found was there's no prompt that you have feedback to leave.
This round on Kijiji was the first time that I had sold anything. I was just clicking around on there one day and only stumbled onto that section with the pending feedback.
It was around a week since the first deal I did and there were four or five pending feedbacks waiting. I think they'll only last for two weeks unanswered.
There's should be a prompt, like you get when there's a message for your ad.


----------



## Diablo

sulphur said:


> I found a couple of flaws in that system.
> One was if you have multiple items in one ad.
> When you sell off one of the items, because you're not eliminating the ad, therefore won't be generating the question of "who bought it", there will be no way to leave any feedback for that exchange.
> 
> Another issue I found was there's no prompt that you have feedback to leave.
> This round on Kijiji was the first time that I had sold anything. I was just clicking around on there one day and only stumbled onto that section with the pending feedback.
> It was around a week since the firs tdeal I did and there were four or five pending feedbacks waiting. I think they'll only last for two weeks unanswered.
> There's should be a prompt, like you get when there's a message for your ad.


ya, its a very imperfect system. But IMO still better than when there was no feedback feature at all.
They should probably partner with/ acquire some system like Heatware.


----------



## Roryfan

Shipping guitars & amps is a major PITA so I decided against renewing my paid membership on here (hasn’t stopped me from buying though). IME Facebook Marketplace is generally less “a$$holey” vs. Kijiji due to the lack of anonymity, but I’ve also learned to not engage with the Kijidiots. NOBODY comes to the house, we meet at a Tim Horton’s that’s convenient for me so if they no show I haven’t wasted much time.


----------



## ThunderLizard

I buy locally on things like Kijiji and FB Marketplace. I won't ship anywhere for any reason from those. If I want to sell out of my area I go to ebay.


----------



## ThunderLizard

Brian Johnston said:


> They don't give the sh*t away! A can of WD40 is about $5, lol


WD 40 leaves behind deposits that actually collect dirt dust etc. Deoxit leaves just clean. There's a reason it's worth more... it's worth more. If I find a can of WD40 I poke a hole in it and throw it away. Garbage, IMO


----------



## Brian Johnston

ThunderLizard said:


> WD 40 leaves behind deposits that actually collect dirt dust etc. Deoxit leaves just clean. There's a reason it's worth more... it's worth more. If I find a can of WD40 I poke a hole in it and throw it away. Garbage, IMO


My garage door hates you, lol.


----------



## Sugar

I find guys on kijiji so reluctant to answer questions, probably due to numerous tire kickers. Having said that you’ve got to expect people aren’t committed to buy your instrument just because they message you a couple times to ask questions about the instrument not mentioned in the ad.


----------



## fretzel

I would normally get my contact cleaner from the source. Seems to be a good price at CT though. 



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/motomaster-electrical-contact-cleaner-150-g-0381740p.html


----------



## ThunderLizard

Brian Johnston said:


> My garage door hates you, lol.


Oh but that's not electrical!!! Now, for me it's Katz Azz.. but I'd use WD on a garage door, sure. That NEEDS stuff left behind to looooooob it up lol.


----------

